
AutoGraph converts Python into TensorFlow graphs - brilee
https://medium.com/tensorflow/autograph-converts-python-into-tensorflow-graphs-b2a871f87ec7
======
danmoldovan
Hi, I'm one of the authors, happy to answer any questions!

~~~
oulipo
what is the advantage of the example showing that it is possible to do the
whole training in-graph
[https://colab.research.google.com/github/tensorflow/models/b...](https://colab.research.google.com/github/tensorflow/models/blob/master/samples/core/guide/autograph.ipynb#scrollTo=gzP1oMcy5gSp)

does this speed up significantly the training, and in what way? or is it more
to show that it is feasible

